# لغز كريستوف كولومبس



## Maya (11 مارس 2006)

*لغز كريستوف كولومبس*





*بعد مرور نحو 500 عام على وفاة كريستوفر كولومبس مكتشف الأمريكتين يستخدم فريق من باحثي علم الوراثة الحمض النووي الريبوزي (DNA) لحل اللغزين المحيرين .. أين ولد المستكشف وأين دفن؟

على مدار قرن من الزمان دار جدل حول اصل كولومبس ومثواه الأخير فيما يشكك مؤرخون في النظرية التقليدية القائلة بأنه جاء من مدينة جينوة الإيطالية. ويقول البعض بأنه كان يهودياً إسبانياً فيما يقول آخرون انه كان يونانياً أو من الباسك في إسبانيا  أو برتغالياً ،  وحتى مكان رفاته محل جدل. وتزعم كل من جمهورية الدومنيكان وأسبانيا أنها المثوى الأخير لكولومبس الذي توفى في مايو/ أيار 1506.

وجمع فريق البحث الذي قادته إسبانيا  وشمل إيطاليين وأمريكيين وألمان عينات (DNA  ) من رفات معروفة من شقيق وابن كولومبس ثم قارنوها برفات نسبت لكولومبس في إشبيلية.
وبرغم أن الإعلان الرسمي متوقع في وقت لاحق هذا العام يقول باحثون إيطاليون انهم واثقون استنادا إلى أدلة جمعت حتى الآن أن رفات كولومبس المفترضة في إشبيلية هي الحقيقية على الأرجح.

وقالت أوليجا ريكاردز رئيسة الفريق في معمل جامعة تور فيرجاتا في روما : لقد بدأنا بالفعل كافة التحليلات على المستوى الجزيئي ولدينا مؤشرات بان الرفات في اشبيلية هي لكولومبس.

وفي حالة تأكد ذلك فانه سيحسم نزاعاً يرجع لعام 1877 عندما وجد عاملون من الدومنيكان نعشاً من الرصاص مدفون خلف مذبح كاتدرائية سانتو دومينجو يضم مجموعة من بقايا عظام تقول الدومنيكان إنها لكولومبس،  وكان يجب أن تغادر العظام الجزيرة إلى كوبا عام 1795 ثم ترسل عبر إسبانيا بعد مئة عام.

وكان مكتوبا على النعش :  "الرجل المتميز والشهير دون كريستوبال كولون Don Cristobal Colon   " وهي طريقة النطق الإسبانية لاسم كريستوفر كولومبس. وقالت ريكاردز :  لا أحد يعرف (عن رفات الدومينيكان) ... لأنهم  لم يسمحوا بعد بتحليل الحمض النووي. 

ولا يعرف سوى القليل عن السنوات الأولى من حياة كولومبس الابن الحسن السمعة لخياط  في جينوة الإيطالية ،الذي  غير فيما بعد وجه العالم باكتشافه المفاجيء للأمريكتين عام 1492. ومع نظريات مختلفة حول اصله يأمل باحثو علم الوراثة في تسوية الأمر بصورة نهائية بالحصول على عينات وراثية من أوروبيين يحملون اسم كولومبس.

و أضافت ريكاردز  : إذا ما كنا محظوظين ربما نحصل على النتائج في مايو في الذكرى الخمسمائة لوفاة كريستوفر كولومبس.

ومزح عمدة جينوة جوسيبي بيركو خلال حديثه مع صحيفة بأن كولومبس سيكون من جينوة في النهاية بطريقة أو بأخرى  قائلاً : إذا ما تبين انه ليس من جينوة فسنمنحه حق المواطنة الفخرية !.*

*====================​*


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 مارس 2006)

*شكراً يا مايا على المعلومات القيمة ديه ، ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Maya (12 مارس 2006)

*ضريح كريستوف كولومبس في إسبانيا​*


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسي يامايا على الموضوع


----------

